#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Seismic Data Analysis ( Ozdogan Yilmaz) ,2000

## ahmedsisy

Seismic Data Analysis: Processing, Inversion, and Interpretation of Seismic Data	
by:  Ozdogan Yilmaz, Stephen M. Doherty


Vol. 1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Vol. 2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


password: 
ebooksclub.orgSee More: Seismic Data Analysis ( Ozdogan Yilmaz) ,2000

----------


## fateh_kas

hi ahmed ; this is an interesting book
but the password is not correct
pls share the right password
thank u

----------


## draj_rhein

Very nice post
thank you very much for the post

----------


## ahmedsisy

the password is correct, please try it first  :Smile: 

you are welcome my dear brothers

----------


## geophysicien1

please someone have vista 10 for seismic data processing

----------


## amitkannojia

thanks  but how to open this file it has .7z extension how to open it can some body tell me

----------


## zulakbar87

thanks lot for sharing it.....appreciate that

----------


## gq286

> thanks lot for sharing it.....appreciate that



great  i want it

----------


## foreverpdr

> great  i want it



thanks lot for sharing...

----------

